# Sacrfical Table Saw Fence Clamp Storage



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

After all these years, I got around to buying a couple clamps to hold sacrificial fences to my table saw fence. They work great, and are an alternative to my old method of securing the fence, which involved drilling holes in the both my regular and sacrificial fences, countersinking the holes, then running long screws through both and securing the fences together with threaded knobs.

The only disadvantage of the clamps is, they are not permanently mounted to the sacrificial fence, so must be stored so they can found, when the fence is used.

To solve that problem, I merely made a couple slots in the face of the fence, just below the top, wide enough to, easily, slip Velcro strips through, then turn the clamps over and place them back into the holes, then secure them with the Velcro.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Very inventive. It is nice to know where stuff is when you need it. For the beginners out there that are looking for these clamps at a bargain, Lee Valley has some for $6.95 a set.


----------



## intheshop (Aug 18, 2010)

Great idea.


----------

